# Pheasant Restoration/ Raising to release



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering on a few things about pheasants and raising to release. Is it legal to raise around 100 birds and then release them in an area? I would like to raise around 100 birds and release them in my area to help the pheasant numbers out and try to make them as close to wild as possible. Are there requirments in Utah that have to be meet to do this or can't it be done? If it can be done where is a good place to order the birds, and what are some good ways of raising them so they are as wild as possible and could survive in the wild if released? I think you get the general idea of what I am meaning so give me your input.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/rules/R657-04.php

Here's a link to the states rules.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Where can I get the application?


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

I like to call those fox/hawk bait...........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thack said:


> I like to call those fox/hawk bait...........


Yes, all you would have is a bunch of fat healthy foxes, *****, hawks, and farm cats.

The ONLY way you can have *wild* birds is to have *wild* birds breeding in the first place. That takes habitat, feed, managed predator numbers, and a DWR that gives a sh*t. Utah possesses all but four of those things. :roll:


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

If I were king for a day I would open the phez hunt for 90 days and no bag limits and you could shoot hens................then people would quit whining! about not seeing them any more and we could actually turn our time and attention to birds that have a chance in Utah chukar, huns, grouse (Sage, sharpie, ruffies, blues, ptarmies).................


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Amen Thack


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So do you think any would make it in the wild out of around 100-200 birds mostly hens. Maby I could plant an area with grain/oats and release them, attract the predators, and set traps for them. I am just looking for some way to get a pheasant herd back on its feet, if anyone knows how much does the certificate cost in order to release birds in Utah, and where can I find it also does this system seem like it would work:

http://pheasantrestoration.com/


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't think a private individual can release game birds with out a preserve type of situation...!-I I am not trying to be a huge smart @ but think about it you are getting no/very little natural reproduction (that is why you have no birds), so what makes you think releasing a few hens or a bunch will increase your population??? If you had suitable habitat then this would work but you used to have phez now you don't so there is the problem it is not like you have a bunch of unoccupied habitat......


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Actually the Sevier valley is good pheasant habitat and there are still wild pheasants that reproduce here, I see the hens with there chicks every year and sometimes even laying on there eggs. The roosters fight for dominance and a good new young group of pheasants are produced from the wild in my area every year. There are a few to many predators and its time to take care of that but there are overgrown ditchbanks, ragweed fields, river (DWR land) habitat, sage brush, alfalfa, corn, grain, oats, sunflowers, tall grass, you name it around me there is plenty of habitat (for now although it is disappearing) just too many predators, I try to set traps and catch as many as possible. I feel we still have a good number of wild birds but it would be nice to have more and we really should have more because of the habitat around its just the boom of coyotes, skunks, *****, etc. that have put a big dent in the population and hunting can play its part to. But I feel pheasants need a little booster and it would be nice to give it to them.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me. And if they all happen to escape one night...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So rather than getting a bunch of pheasants and releasing them, which would cost a TON, build a chicken coop with a small flight pen (i know most chickens don't fly, but it gives them room to run around inside a fence, as a decoy), similar to how the game farms hold their game birds, and just get 50 -60 chickens this next spring. This would attract the predators to the "sitting ducks" and keep them away from the nesting wild pheasants. Then you could trap, snare, shoot (or whatever) the predators that are attracted to your chickens. Let's face it, these animals aren't stupid, they'll go after the easier meal. I would build the coop out in a pasture or something, away from houses and barking dogs, so the predators don't get shy about coming in looking for a meal. I bet you'd kill all kinds of foxes, *****, skunks and yotes.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

There is an active chapter of Pheasant Forever there in Richfield. Hook up with them. They are doing all sorts of project - and can be of great assistance.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> There is an active chapter of Pheasant Forever there in Richfield. Hook up with them. They are doing all sorts of project - and can be of great assistance.


Great suggestion.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Actually the Sevier valley is good pheasant habitat and there are still wild pheasants that reproduce here, I see the hens with there chicks every year and sometimes even laying on there eggs. The roosters fight for dominance and a good new young group of pheasants are produced from the wild in my area every year. There are a few to many predators and its time to take care of that but there are overgrown ditchbanks, ragweed fields, river (DWR land) habitat, sage brush, alfalfa, corn, grain, oats, sunflowers, tall grass, you name it around me there is plenty of habitat (for now although it is disappearing) just too many predators, I try to set traps and catch as many as possible. I feel we still have a good number of wild birds but it would be nice to have more and we really should have more because of the habitat around its just the boom of coyotes, skunks, *****, etc. that have put a big dent in the population and hunting can play its part to. But I feel pheasants need a little booster and it would be nice to give it to them.


Predation is often a results from a lack of habitat....Again, think about it? You see roosters, and hens and chicks in the spring and summer, yet you are complaining about no birds in the fall? This may be your missing link, you may not have enough chicks surviving and making it to the fall. Predation can have severe impacts on young chicks. However, in North Dakota they have just as many foxes, coyotes, *****, skunks and raptors, yet they still manage to killl several hundred thousands of phez each year! Think about it......
Habitat my friend habitat....Now Utah will never be North Dakota it could be better than it is but it will never be like it was...

GF offered a great suggestion to join PF and work with a group that is getting something done.


----------

